# Narci- A tech question for you



## kawboy (Dec 5, 2007)

I have an I pad 2 that I cannot download the I book app or the kindle app with. I learned I need to connect it to my MacBook and update the operating system to 5.0. My MacBook couldn't download I tunes so I purchased and installed snow leopard which I was told would allow me to get I tunes. I still don't have an operating system adequate for downloading I tunes when I tried. I'm beginning to think buying a new I pad would be easier since I apparently need I tunes to upgrade the iPad. Any ideas of what I might do? Thanks.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

No clue!


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

That is odd that you cannot download itunes. It should install on any operating system.

You should be able to upgrade the os on the ipad without connecting it to itunes.

Goto settings, general, and then software update on the ipad.

Also try a reboot. Hold the home button and press the power button and hold both for about 10 seconds.

Easiest solution is to bring both macbook and ipad to the apple store and let the geniuses handle it.

Other way is to try a different computer.

Last resort, wipe the ipad but make sure you back up first.


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

Btw, what exactly happens when you download itunes? Not sure what you mean by not able to download it

Try downloading an older version of itunes first.

https://discussions.apple.com/thread/4388946?start=0&tstart=0

http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1575


----------



## kawboy (Dec 5, 2007)

narci said:


> Btw, what exactly happens when you download itunes? Not sure what you mean by not able to download it
> 
> Try downloading an older version of itunes first.
> 
> ...


It tells me I need OS 10.6.8 or later. I have 10.6.3 after installing snow leopard. I am trying to download from the apple site so it is the latest version of i tunes. I was told by an apple tech that the only way to upgrade the i pads OS is to connect it to my macbook and do it through i tunes. I could try an older version of i tunes but may not be able to access whatever it is I need for the i pad.


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

Your macbook might not be able to use the latest version of itunes.

I sugguest you try the older version of itunes.

Once you installed itunes, it should allow you to update the ipad.


----------



## kawboy (Dec 5, 2007)

narci said:


> Your macbook might not be able to use the latest version of itunes.
> 
> I sugguest you try the older version of itunes.
> 
> Once you installed itunes, it should allow you to update the ipad.


You are right. My macbook is older and won't support the os needed for the latest i tunes. The older version didn't seem to help, probably because I can't figure out how to get to it. There is no icon on my desktop so I don't know where it went. Just buying a new ipad when my wife wants one. Thank you.

Sent you a pm also.


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

kawboy said:


> You are right. My macbook is older and won't support the os needed for the latest i tunes. The older version didn't seem to help, probably because I can't figure out how to get to it. There is no icon on my desktop so I don't know where it went. Just buying a new ipad when my wife wants one. Thank you.
> 
> Sent you a pm also.


For the missing icon... try deleting the User>Library>Preferences>com.apple.desktop.plist, emptying trash, then restarting.

Before you get a new ipad, try a couple things:

1) try getting itunes working on another computer and then updating the ipad.
2) bring the macbook and the ipad to an apple store and let the geniuses look at it. It shouldn't cost you anything and they are really really helpful.


----------



## kawboy (Dec 5, 2007)

narci said:


> For the missing icon... try deleting the User>Library>Preferences>com.apple.desktop.plist, emptying trash, then restarting.
> 
> Before you get a new ipad, try a couple things:
> 
> ...


We don't have an apple store within 100 miles. I'm trying to find someone with a newer computer that has iTunes but no luck yet. My wife isn't concerned about reading books on the iPad which is the only reason I wanted to update. If she doesn't care I'm not going to worry about it. Thanks.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

kawboy said:


> We don't have an apple store within 100 miles. I'm trying to find someone with a newer computer that has iTunes but no luck yet. My wife isn't concerned about reading books on the iPad which is the only reason I wanted to update. If she doesn't care I'm not going to worry about it. Thanks.


You can download books directly from Amazon, B&N and iTunes directly to the iPad... no computer needed for that.

Just remember that if you aren't backing your iPad up to a computer regularly, if something happens to the iPad, you lose EVERYTHING!!!

It doesn't have to back up to a Mac, you know. You can put iTunes on any PC and back up. I had my first iPad long before my first Mac.


----------



## kawboy (Dec 5, 2007)

krandall said:


> You can download books directly from Amazon, B&N and iTunes directly to the iPad... no computer needed for that.
> 
> Just remember that if you aren't backing your iPad up to a computer regularly, if something happens to the iPad, you lose EVERYTHING!!!
> 
> It doesn't have to back up to a Mac, you know. You can put iTunes on any PC and back up. I had my first iPad long before my first Mac.


You cannot download the ibook app or the kindle app to the ipad2. Both require the operating system of the 3rd gen ipad. I tried to no avail. It makes no sense that you can't buy books for an ipad2 but if you can I have not figured out what I'm missing.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

kawboy said:


> You cannot download the ibook app or the kindle app to the ipad2. Both require the operating system of the 3rd gen ipad. I tried to no avail. It makes no sense that you can't buy books for an ipad2 but if you can I have not figured out what I'm missing.


Hmmm... I don't quite understand what's going on, because I was able to DL books onto my iPad 1 with no problem.

I'd call Apple support and ask for help.


----------



## kawboy (Dec 5, 2007)

krandall said:


> Hmmm... I don't quite understand what's going on, because I was able to DL books onto my iPad 1 with no problem.
> 
> I'd call Apple support and ask for help.


I did that and was told I needed to upgrade operating system from 4.3 to 5.0 on iPad. That has to be done through iTunes but my mac doesn't support latest version of Itunes. What I maybe need to try is find an older version of I books to download. That might work if version 2 is available since newest one is version 3. It still will not support the kindle app. None of this may matter since I'm so disappointed with my Samsung galaxy I may buy a new iPad anyway. Thanks much.


----------

